# Has anybody used godaddy.com



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has used godaddy.com to build an ecommerce site...

seems pretty affordable, and comes with everything u need....any thoughts/suggestions?

Basically looking to build my ecommerce site...

-Nima


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

we use them!

no complaints... go for it!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used them...did as they said...no complaints here


----------



## bbode (Aug 22, 2007)

I was very close to using them. However, I will not now. I found there customer service to be very poor. I called 4 times to get information regarding their quick shopping cart. I first talked to a salesman who wanted to, sell, sell, sell. He was not interested in listening to my question first, but instead pitching me his offers.

Then I called the tech/customer service line 3 different times and spoke with 3 different people. Each person was rude and uninterested in answering my questions. 

I figure, if this is how they are going to treat me before they have my money, how much worse will it be once they do. 

I'm going to go with 3Dcart.com. They have everything godaddy has and much more.

Bryan


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I use godaddy for my domain name and hosting. I have never had any problems with them and my site has never been down to my knowledge. I have never needed to call them like the poster above, so can not say about their Cust. Service skills.


----------



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Are there any other websites out there for building ecommerce sites that anybody recommends that are better priced?!?!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nimo05 said:


> Are there any other websites out there for building ecommerce sites that anybody recommends that are better priced?!?!


You may not find "better priced" but there may be "better services" out there.

Yahoo Merchant Stores is one, MonsterCommerce is one, Volusion is another.


----------



## orale tees (Jan 3, 2007)

i use them for my site. never had a problem, they even call from time to time to make sure everything is running smoth. now, that's customer service.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

orale tees said:


> i use them for my site. never had a problem, they even call from time to time to make sure everything is running smoth. now, that's customer service.


I thought that was impressive customer service as well. The first two times they called and left voice mail. But then I answered a call from them and found out that it's actually a sales call. They will help you with any issues, but the main point is to sell.

Not that it's necessarily a bad thing. They did offer me a discount that was not available on the site for services I was going to buy at regular price anyway.

Overall, I'm satisfied with the service. But I am in the middle of installing Cube Cart and it's giving me some problems, so we'll see.

By the way, I installed Zen Cart using their "Metropolis" system and the installation was amazing. Literally the push of a button. I wish they would add Cube Cart to the system.


----------



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

WHat is cube cart or Zen cart!?!?!

Also If i choose to start with there lower 20 catalog service....can I change to a higher catalog/space later on?!

thanx....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> WHat is cube cart or Zen cart!?!?!


CubeCart and ZenCart are free shopping cart programs you can install on your website to power your ecommerce website.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used GoDaddy for domain registration and hosting for about 2 years. The only problem I've had is that my mail was undependable so I switched to an email address that I've always had rather than using their email. Their basic fees are cheap but they try to get you to pay for add-ons so I'd be careful about that. I haven't used them to build an ecomerce site but the problem with that is that you won't be able to move it to another host if you ever have a problem with GoDaddy. It's a quick way to get a site up but you would loose all that time if you had to start over again with another host. I would purchase a template and host with GoDaddy. That way if you ever need to change hosts you won't have to start over again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I haven't used them to build an ecomerce site but the problem with that is that you won't be able to move it to another host if you ever have a problem with GoDaddy. It's a quick way to get a site up but you would loose all that time if you had to start over again with another host.


That's a very good point.


----------



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Why would u need to change your shopping cart once you have one working fine?!?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

nimo05 said:


> Why would u need to change your shopping cart once you have one working fine?!?


Why would you need to move premises after the first one does well? Why would you ever release a second design if the first one is still selling? Nothing is set in stone.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never used my own shopping cart (I use a vendor supplied cart) but I have spent some time shopping different carts (checking into the different functions) & spent time on web forums where people are trying to deal with problems that they are having with their cart. One common issue is that people outgrow their cart. You may not realize now what you'll need 2 years from now ecommerce-wise. GoDaddy's cart may be problem free for you now but as your web business grows you may realize that you need more then GoDaddy. Then you would have to start over with another cart with another host. If you have your own site & cart, I think you'll have more flexibility for growth in the future. 

Another issue is customer support. If you need help, will GoDaddy give it? I've emailed GoDaddy for customer support at least 8 times & always received a timely answer. But, its a stock answer & the problem with that is sometimes people need additional help and advise so they can make an informed decision. 

But, if you need to get a cart up quickly while deciding what your long range plans are, GoDaddy may be good choice. You might want to check out 1 and 1 hosting. I don't know if they have a cart package but I did register a domain & set-up hosting (for a blog) last week & their site seemed easy to navigate & find answers to questions. Also they responded quickly to a support question.


----------



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Soo lets say I start a site with godaddy.com, or yahoo etc....
I wont need to deal with changing the CART will I?!
Cart changing is only delt with for those who make there own site, correct?!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nimo05 said:


> Why would u need to change your shopping cart once you have one working fine?!?


Sometimes things go wrong down the line. Sometimes the service might degrade. You may want more features or a different web host that offers something different.

People change webhosts all the time for various reasons (bad support, downtime, etc), so it's good if your website (and domain name) are very portable.


----------



## dhmkids (Oct 19, 2007)

I did some research and ended up going with Homestead over godaddy. I can't remember what pushed me toward homestead, but I have head great stuff about godaddy. FYI I have been very pleased with tech support on homnestead.


----------



## nimo05 (Oct 16, 2007)

Can you change your host with homestead!?


----------



## dhmkids (Oct 19, 2007)

As for change hosts, do you mean transfer other domains (ones you already own and register with another company) to them- yes, it is easy.


----------



## cbridge (Oct 20, 2007)

I used to have GoDaddy Quick Shopping Cart. At first, it seemed to be a pretty decent ecommerce solution for somebody who's looking to save money and time. 
However, as soon as I have started adding more products, the page loading time has slowed down to a crawl. All my attempts at contacting customer support did not generate any real help. Sure, they replied relatively fast, yet they were unable to fix my issues.
Pretty soon I found myself agonizing over my shopping cart speed and outgrowing it's basic features and functionality. I was forced to start all over again: doing the research, purchasing another shopping cart license, designing a
new front end - all at the same time as I was still paying for the Quick Cart. 
I do not know if they still offer the same shopping cart. Just be careful and do your homework before you commit your time and money.

Hope, this helps.
Lena


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is good to know. Thank you Lena.


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been working with Godaddy for about 5 years now. Some of my first Web Design jobs were on their servers. I'd recommend them to anyone. I've never had trouble with Tech Support. I've always used E-mail, however.

Another consideration is that GoDaddy now offers ZenCart and *I think* OScommerce installs. This fixes the 'cant switch services' part. If you have a problem with them just dump the database with their PHPMyAdmin panel, and put it up on your next site. It's not something I'd recommend for beginners, but with a little help from a savvy friend, you should have no trouble. I've worked on sites which have used terrible hosting - I'd work on a godaddy server ANY day. jm2c.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

It sounds like Godaddy is a very subjective thing.  I guess it isn't for everyone, but for those that make it work, it is a blessing.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

nimo05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used godaddy.com to build an ecommerce site...
> 
> ...


I've used Godaddy and Simplenet.com in the past for personal and professional sites... both are fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

bbode said:


> I was very close to using them. However, I will not now. I found there customer service to be very poor. I called 4 times to get information regarding their quick shopping cart. I first talked to a salesman who wanted to, sell, sell, sell. He was not interested in listening to my question first, but instead pitching me his offers.
> 
> Then I called the tech/customer service line 3 different times and spoke with 3 different people. Each person was rude and uninterested in answering my questions.
> 
> ...


I have found go daddy service to be excellent. Every call to them has been answered rapidly and among the best customer service period. You should have the name of the person and fill in their survey. Maybe you just got a new person that is probably not with them anymore...Good luck, Gadget


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I've used GoDaddy for domain registration and hosting for about 2 years. The only problem I've had is that my mail was undependable so I switched to an email address that I've always had rather than using their email. Their basic fees are cheap but they try to get you to pay for add-ons so I'd be careful about that. I haven't used them to build an ecomerce site but the problem with that is that you won't be able to move it to another host if you ever have a problem with GoDaddy. It's a quick way to get a site up but you would loose all that time if you had to start over again with another host. I would purchase a template and host with GoDaddy. That way if you ever need to change hosts you won't have to start over again.


Are you saying that it is best to purchase the template from go daddy and host with go daddy, but use another eCommerce like ZenCart? or purchase the template elsewhere and then host with GoDaddky? Thank you, Gadget


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

gadget, the one thing with GoDaddy is, if you use THEIR website templates, you will never be able to transfer your entire site to another place, they will not give you access to your website files, you will have to start over. 

I am now working with someone who was using GoDaddy's "website tonight" feature, which cost them money just to be able to use EVERY MONTH!! Anyways, they want a nice e-commerce site, and wanted to just move their existing site over to a different host and build the e-commerce site around it. Well, i had to build them an entire copy of their existing site from scratch because GoDaddy will not give them access to the files/code to copy to a new host. 

THEN, i called them and asked them about renewing a domain. They said it would be $10.99 PLUS and additional $8.99 for some privacy thing that no one needs anyway. THIS is ridiculous in general.. but they were REQUIRING a server that should be optional.. THEN i called the same GODaddy tech support and talked to a different person who said it was FINE to renew without that option.. apparently the first person i spoke to was trying to reach so quota or something..

Personally, i like HOSTMONSTER for hosting because they have 24 hour phone support with people who KNOW what they are doing and are not outsourced to foriegn countries. everything is done here in the US. Then i like Zen Cart or Oscommerce for shopping carts. Both are free and have a GREAT support community as well as lots of precoded addons, free and paid - depending on what you want.. but MOST of the time,y ou can find what you need for free.


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

lindsayanng said:


> gadget, the one thing with GoDaddy is, if you use THEIR website templates, you will never be able to transfer your entire site to another place, they will not give you access to your website files, you will have to start over.
> 
> I am now working with someone who was using GoDaddy's "website tonight" feature, which cost them money just to be able to use EVERY MONTH!! Anyways, they want a nice e-commerce site, and wanted to just move their existing site over to a different host and build the e-commerce site around it. Well, i had to build them an entire copy of their existing site from scratch because GoDaddy will not give them access to the files/code to copy to a new host.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for being so informative...
Are you familiar with Costco? They have a deal Through Value Web with special pricing for preferred Costco member cardholders. Thank you very much, Gadget


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I am familiar with costco, but not with value web, it seems to be a part of hostway.com. Personally, package things like that always scare me. After reviewing their website, it seems that their "ecommerce" solution is just another pre-coded bit of software that you will not be able to FULLY customize like with opensource. Its also $50 a MONTH to be able to use their ecommerce solution.. NOT WORTH IT in my opionion. If you go to hostwayreview.com there is not ONE positive review and only negative. I would NOT use them.

I'm telling you, with my 3 years of experience with hostmonster, i only had ONE little incident with a customer service agent giving me confusing info, and within 10 minutes, a supervisor was on the phone WITHOUT me even asking for him and he fixed it. It turned out the guy i was talking to was a trainee and he had an experienced guy on the phone making sure everything went ok.. So in all, REALLY good cs.


----------



## Shpenny (Dec 28, 2008)

If I may ask, are there any recommendations or preferences as to a template software for creating a website?

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

what kind of website? e-commerce? blog? informational?


----------



## Shpenny (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, it would be for ecommerce.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I suggest just searching this forum, you will find a LOT of answers to that question.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a question about GoDaddy.

I have been working on a site for about 3 months now. I installed wordpress and used the ecommerce plug-in. I installed it locally using Wamp and FileZilla just so that I coule learn how to do it. Now that it is finished I am ready to publish it. 

My question is I just signed up for GoDaddy and I want to know is it possile to load the completed version of my website that I installed locally on Godaddy using the FTP?? I know godaddy has a bunch of stuff for one to use to get a site up but after 3 months of learning how to build one I would just rather use what i have instead of starting over. I learned a bit of Html, Xhtml, CSS, and some Php and I just can't go through learning something new right now. My brain is about to explode. I have a hosting account, I have a domain name, and if I understand this correctly all I have to do is create a MySQL database, then transfer the files using my FTP. Is this correct? If not someone point me in the correct direction.

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

YEs.. you can simply uploadthe file structure, and then you also have to upload the DB.. If you have "simple scripts" on godaddy, you can install wordpress that way and then just replace everything with your new files.. OR just upload the files.. basically, follow the instructions for the install like you did for WAMPP and just do it on your server.

You can probably TRY and call tech support and ask for help, although godaddy can really stink at tech stuff.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

lindsayanng said:


> YEs.. you can simply uploadthe file structure, and then you also have to upload the DB.. If you have "simple scripts" on godaddy, you can install wordpress that way and then just replace everything with your new files.. OR just upload the files.. basically, follow the instructions for the install like you did for WAMPP and just do it on your server.
> 
> You can probably TRY and call tech support and ask for help, although godaddy can really stink at tech stuff.


Thanks, I was hoping it would work that way.

I have read a lot of negative things about their customer support. They have a wordpress blog one click install so I hope it works.

Katrina


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

yea.. they are definitely not good.. and make sure to be aware that when they tell you that you "need" something, to ALWAYS second guess it and ask for a supervisor.. the onlything you NEED is the hosting space and a domain..


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

They've been good to me. Go for it.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

lindsayanng said:


> I am familiar with costco, but not with value web, it seems to be a part of hostway.com. Personally, package things like that always scare me. After reviewing their website, it seems that their "ecommerce" solution is just another pre-coded bit of software that you will not be able to FULLY customize like with opensource. Its also $50 a MONTH to be able to use their ecommerce solution.. NOT WORTH IT in my opionion. If you go to hostwayreview.com there is not ONE positive review and only negative. I would NOT use them.
> 
> I'm telling you, with my 3 years of experience with hostmonster, i only had ONE little incident with a customer service agent giving me confusing info, and within 10 minutes, a supervisor was on the phone WITHOUT me even asking for him and he fixed it. It turned out the guy i was talking to was a trainee and he had an experienced guy on the phone making sure everything went ok.. So in all, REALLY good cs.


I use valueweb (now hostway) for my web server, but I do not use their e-commerce solutions. It was recommended to me by the guy who did our website for us. At the time, he said it would give us the best flexibility with the SQL server or some other web jargon. 

My biggest issue with valueweb (before they were bought by hostway) is that once, their servers got all messed up in some big electrical storms and we almost lost ALL of our customer emails. 

They have some other server issues at times that slow down my site. If it wasn't such a pain (or so my web guy says) to switch, I probably would have done so by now. 

I'm secretly getting second opinions. Shhhhh, don't tell my web guy.

ETA: My shopping cart software is powered by CS-Cart.


----------



## silliejo (Dec 20, 2007)

I used them twice, no hidden fees, great service and easy to navigate website.

Actually, i used them 3 times if I count a domain renewal purchase.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

nimo05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used godaddy.com to build an ecommerce site...
> 
> ...


You know paypal have a service to create a shopping cart which you can set up in 15 mins. That is no exaguration check out the buyitnow button and addto card source code which you can copy and past into your site. It is so easy and you do not even have to be very technical


----------



## esentuals (Sep 4, 2007)

I have used godaddy with no problem. just make sure if you go with an open source shopping cart the your security holes have been checked and ssl.

For a budget minded first time e shop id use paypal.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just doing some wordpress searching (just started my first blog) and i found that there is an oscomemrce wordpress plugin that looks VERY VERY promising.. Now, i have no used it, but it makes "skinning" oscommerce SUPER easy because you are using the wordpress type plugin system.. Then you can have a fully integrated blog and store.. AND its all still free!!

I TOTALLY am going to try this out when i am done with my projects.. In the mean time, you should consider it.. its entirely FREE and all you need is a HOST and a payment processor (either a bank of merchant account orpaypal) AND it seems super easy to make it look good.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

lindsayanng said:


> I was just doing some wordpress searching (just started my first blog) and i found that there is an oscomemrce wordpress plugin that looks VERY VERY promising.. Now, i have no used it, but it makes "skinning" oscommerce SUPER easy because you are using the wordpress type plugin system.. Then you can have a fully integrated blog and store.. AND its all still free!!
> 
> I TOTALLY am going to try this out when i am done with my projects.. In the mean time, you should consider it.. its entirely FREE and all you need is a HOST and a payment processor (either a bank of merchant account orpaypal) AND it seems super easy to make it look good.


I thought you already new about this as this is what I posted about on yesteday asking if it would work and you responded yes.

Katrina


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

No i think that was Wordpress for e-commerce.. not oscommerce for wordpress.. Those are two different thing.. From what I understand.

I will go back and find the post you are refering to.. but this oscommerce for WP is new to me.. So if i said yes, i was THINKING about the WP E-commerce plugin, no the oscommerce plugin


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh okay, probably is two different things. This web building stuff is farely new to me so if it works out great be sure to post back here to let us all know.

Katrina


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

ye, i just went back and looked.. there ARE two different things..


----------



## ShaDo (Feb 16, 2008)

GD has been cool for me, I've called them a few times @ like 2 in the morning and customer support has been helpful. The only prob I've had with them is.... even though they promote OScommerce if you bring up any problems your having with it they quickly change the subject and refuse to answer any Q's about it. 

Yes, they try to sell you on other stuff, but being one of the cheapest around can you blame them for trying to upsell? Business is business.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I am a big Godaddy fan. I have multiple domains and all my hosting through them. I use their customer service often and I love it. When you call, you get through fast and they ALWAYS speak perfect english like they're you're next door neighbor.

Sure there is ready to install scripts there. You can automatically install these there. That's as far as their support goes with these scripts though...they are not Godaddy products. They are freebies. You just go to the support forums for the particular script you are using. Not Godaddy.

Godaddy rules.


----------

